
Amazon’s new Echo Loop puts Alexa in a discreet smart ring - braythwayt
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20883902/amazon-echo-loop-smart-ring-features-specs-price-alexa
======
braythwayt
“It's kinda weird that it's usually illegal to record a phone conversation
without the other side's consent but it's legal to walk around in public
wearing a microphone transmitting all the audio to Seattle or whatever”

—@mcclure111 on Twitter

